# first blood wide buck down



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wide KY buck down last night, pulled this off my buddies Face book page.. don't know much about except one of his clients killed it..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Tim Herald killed the buck here is a better pic.... not one of the big ones George has been getting on cams but a nice buck...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

buck #2 down for salt river outfitters in KY


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Nice bucks!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Them are some hogs!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

the big ones are still out there.... COME ON SAT.....


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Man...Kentucky has it going on!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

And another one.... Bucks are starting to shed but so far two velvet bucks and one hard horned... The three giants he has been seeing are still in velvet.. They are out this morning looking for a forth buck that was shot last evening.. One more day for this group then 2 days with no hunters,then on sat me and the wife show up as of right now we are the only two this next week.. Saturday get here FASTER.. 

so far none of the giants killed..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

No bucks killed this afternoon.... hunters leaving in the morning... no other hunters in camp my wife and I as far as I know we are still the only ones this next week...

George gonna be checking cams Thursday and Friday and hopefully relocate one of the big ones..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well here are the stats for opening week. 8 guided hunters, 7 had a shot at 120" deer or better 5 actually took shots 3 killed, 1 missed a giant and 1 hit a deer in shoulder that he hopes will make it...


----------

